
Bitcoin is incredibly illiquid if we're talking about large amounts - dsr12
https://twitter.com/TedOnPrivacy/status/960442802596384768
======
ryanlol
This guy just has no idea what he is trying to do. The amount he is trying to
exchange is not large.

There’s more than enough liquidity to easily cash out millions from bitcoin.

Tweets like this make it clear the guy hasn’t even looked into this stuff:
[https://twitter.com/tedonprivacy/status/960445033450221569](https://twitter.com/tedonprivacy/status/960445033450221569)

------
dmm
This guy seems to be mostly complaining about KYC requirements, which is not
really related to bitcoin at all. Try to convert $100k in foreign currency and
see what questions they ask.

------
mtgx
Anything is illiquid is you hold a large enough percentage of the total
amount.

